# Hoyt Alero



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

https://hoyt.com/recurve-bows/recurve-target-bows/risers/grand-prix/alero

Looks like a GMX and a Horizon had a baby?

Beefier than the Horizon, but simple limb pocket alignment, and no floating tiller bolt...


----------



## Josh1093 (Jul 3, 2016)

Huh, it looks like this replaces the excel, horizon, and horizon pro in their recurve line up. Can?t find any mention of pricing anywhere. Still to new I guess.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

A lot of guys (and kids) for that matter will be unhappy with the Excel disappearing. No affordable 23"/21" option now.

And of course my yearly rant... NO 27" ILF.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I like the way it looks! I'd shoot it.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

bobnikon said:


> And of course my yearly rant... NO 27" ILF.


You just gotta acquire one of the 27inch GMX unicorns :shade:

At the very least you're not left-handed lol


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

fango0000 said:


> You just gotta acquire one of the 27inch GMX unicorns :shade:
> 
> At the very least you're not left-handed lol


... yeah, have 2 of them. Unicorn twins...???


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Arsi said:


> I like the way it looks! I'd shoot it.


Heck yes, a budget version of the Epik?

I'll take a red one please.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*Good looking risers. To be honest...I don't think I can out shoot my HPX as it is....but, I would like to try one for about a year.....*


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I foresee many of these on AT next August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

No washer/dowel limb alignment system should appeal to some folk.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks like Hoyt copied Win&Win's homework on the Winex II... They look remarkably similar.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

So, Hoyt will not offer any entry-level or intermediate-level bows anymore? Both the Epik and Alero are much more advanced than previous lower level bows and i guess the Alero will be priced accordingly. To be precise, JVD.nl lists it with 482€, that hints at a retail price of around 380 USD/EUR.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Montalaar said:


> So, Hoyt will not offer any entry-level or intermediate-level bows anymore? Both the Epik and Alero are much more advanced than previous lower level bows and i guess the Alero will be priced accordingly. To be precise, JVD.nl lists it with 482€, that hints at a retail price of around 380 USD/EUR.


They seem to have dispensed with that market all together. To be fair, their entry level was never competitive price-wise. They only have the 840 and XTOURS limbs now as well...???


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

bobnikon said:


> They seem to have dispensed with that market all together. To be fair, their entry level was never competitive price-wise. They only have the 840 and XTOURS limbs now as well...???


Makes sense if they're trying to ditch their low-end gear and be a premium-only brand. Leave the low end gear to another manufacture or maybe they'll launch a separate entry-level brand.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

kshet26 said:


> Makes sense if they're trying to ditch their low-end gear and be a premium-only brand. Leave the low end gear to another manufacture or maybe they'll launch a separate entry-level brand.


Excellent point, high end is what they do best, on par with just about anybody. 

You may be onto something, be interesting to see if they launch the separate line. You will have been the first to call it.

Cheers


----------



## CoyoteRick (May 18, 2016)

I think it's rather sad to replace two or three risers with one riser, personally. Why not make a 21 inch and 23 inch riser for the youth community? It's about to get very difficult for youth archers to begin and will need to go straight to the used market (Which we all know can be good and/or bad). Win&Win is taking dominance and getting the youth started with the WNS line up. I say way to shoot yourself in the foot, Hoyt. But who knows, maybe they'll surprise us?


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Add some pros series tiller bolts and you've got yourself a Cheaper GMX


----------

